# Tapeworm?



## random3434

Man claims undercooked salmon gave him a 9 foot tapeworm. 


*Another reason I'm thankful I'm a vegetarian!*


Man contends restaurant gave him 9-foot tapeworm -- chicagotribune.com


----------



## dilloduck

Echo Zulu said:


> Man claims undercooked salmon gave him a 9 foot tapeworm.
> 
> 
> *Another reason I'm thankful I'm a vegetarian!*
> 
> 
> Man contends restaurant gave him 9-foot tapeworm -- chicagotribune.com



You would think someone would notice when they were handed a 9 foot worm.


----------



## AllieBaba

Blech.
I doubt if it was 9 foot long when he ate it, though you never know. They're really skinny.

I didn't even know tape worms hung out in fish.


----------



## strollingbones

all humans have worms.  unless they worm themselves.  you can do it with herbals or you can get pills from your doctor.


----------



## Fenfox

All mammals are capable of having a tapeworm, though I think 9 feet is a little bit of a stretch. Fortunately they are easily rid of.

The Guinea worm is another ball game though.

I tried to post a link, but I am to new! Plus this is NOT a great subject for a food thread!


----------



## manifold

Echo Zulu said:


> *Another reason I'm thankful I'm a vagitarian!*




I don't trust vagitarians.  Something about it just seems off to me.


----------



## random3434

manifold said:


> I don't trust vagitarians.  Something about it just seems off to me.





I heard you not only don't  trust them, you don't like them. 


It must mean you are a _dick_tator  (and that 9 foot tapeworm is looking pretty good to you....)


----------



## strollingbones

Fenfox said:


> All mammals are capable of having a tapeworm, though I think 9 feet is a little bit of a stretch. Fortunately they are easily rid of.
> 
> The Guinea worm is another ball game though.
> 
> I tried to post a link, but I am to new! Plus this is NOT a great subject for a food thread!




well its not like we are discussing worm recipes now is it....lol...pin worms are bad...get them going barefooted


----------



## dilloduck

strollingbones said:


> well its not like we are discussing worm recipes now is it....lol...pin worms are bad...get them going barefooted



knowing you we could be discussing anything here in about 10 seconds--it's you area of expertise !


----------



## strollingbones

dilloduck said:


> knowing you we could be discussing anything here in about 10 seconds--it's you area of expertise !



o hush...even y ou cannot dampen my mood....entered 10 items in the fair...got....7 blue ribbons....1 red....and 1 white....my green beans didnt do nothing.....i got blue for my stained glass...flat and 3 d....*big smile* so y ou can kiss my blue ribbon ass lol


----------



## strollingbones

imagine the parasites on and in your skin.....mites....in your hair and eyelashes...i remember when having crabs was a bad things....and scabies....you dont hear much about that stuff anymore


----------



## Paulie

Fenfox said:


> All mammals are capable of having a tapeworm, though I think 9 feet is a little bit of a stretch. Fortunately they are easily rid of.
> 
> The Guinea worm is another ball game though.
> 
> I tried to post a link, but I am to new! Plus this is NOT a great subject for a food thread!



Fish aren't mammals.

And the tapeworm grows inside of its host.  It's a typical parasite.  It's highly unlikely it was 9 feet when it was ingested.  That's a bit silly to even contemplate.


----------



## dilloduck

strollingbones said:


> o hush...even y ou cannot dampen my mood....entered 10 items in the fair...got....7 blue ribbons....1 red....and 1 white....my green beans didnt do nothing.....i got blue for my stained glass...flat and 3 d....*big smile* so y ou can kiss my blue ribbon ass lol



I think you should frame your crabsand enter them next year---
( nice job tho----fair stuff is cool )


----------



## strollingbones

there are several cases of heartworms being found in humans....

there was a time.....when conservation was considered an art...and a lady was expected to be entertaining and witty about social issues etc.


----------



## dilloduck

strollingbones said:


> there are several cases of heartworms being found in humans....
> 
> there was a time.....when conservation was considered an art...and a lady was expected to be entertaining and witty about social issues etc.



hey--you always get me to listen !


----------



## AllieBaba

I think I'm entertaining and witty, dammit.


----------



## dilloduck

AllieBaba said:


> I think I'm entertaining and witty, dammit.



ya--but bones has the content that sorta knocks your socks off !


----------



## Fenfox

Paulitics said:


> Fish aren't mammals.




No shyt sherlock, all the more likely it isn't a tapeworm. Many other parasitic worms out there.


----------



## manifold

Paulitics said:


> And the tapeworm grows inside of its host.  It's a typical parasite.



That gives me an idea...


----------



## strollingbones

dill before we both become overly impressed with me...lol...think small small fair lol....and beginners luck...i tell ya the lady who won pickled beets...hers were nice...i came in 3rd there...but i learned....hers were killer looking lol....its fun to see the difference and who wins....and what makes (i guess) the judges give it to one over another.


----------



## strollingbones

give you an example of what manie?  *waves you off with hand*


----------



## strollingbones

there are parasites that do not live inside the host.


----------



## editec

Fenfox said:


> All mammals are capable of having a tapeworm, though I think 9 feet is a little bit of a stretch. Fortunately they are easily rid of.
> 
> The Guinea worm is another ball game though.
> 
> I tried to post a link, but I am to new! Plus this is NOT a great subject for a food thread!


 
*Interesting Facts:*
&#8226; Infected persons are often unaware of the presence of adult tapeworms in their intestinal 
tract, as they may have no obvious symptoms of infection. 
&#8226; Some tapeworms can live in an infected person for over 10 years if diagnosis is not made 
and treatment is not administered. 
&#8226; *Human* tapeworms can grow up to *22.9m.*
&#8226; Cats can get tapeworms from eating mice/ fleas. 


My uncle, who toured the far East and would eat anything, came back with a tapeworm that manifested a few years lager that 15 feet long.

He discovered it when he woke up and found it coming out of his _nose!_

Is that disgusting, or what?

_Bon appetite, mon amis!_​


----------



## busara

editec said:


> My uncle, who toured the far East and would eat anything, came back with a tapeworm that manifested a few years lager that 15 feet long.
> 
> He discovered it when he woke up and found it coming out of his _nose!_
> 
> Is that disgusting, or what?


----------



## AllieBaba

My college biology teacher told us that tapeworm eggs exist in the intestinal tract of FLEAS, so when cats (or dogs) bite fleas they become infected.

He also pointed out that they can re-generate...which means a miniscule PIECE of a tapeworm finds its way inside a host and it will grow. You know, like from an animal's LIPS. I haven't kissed a cat since, and I'm chary of dogs as well.


----------



## strollingbones

are you saying my cat, clark, shouldnt be drinking out of my glass?  that is just mean....*cuddles cat* *whispering* i told you about republicans....


----------



## strollingbones

editec said:


> *Interesting Facts:*
>  Infected persons are often unaware of the presence of adult tapeworms in their intestinal
> tract, as they may have no obvious symptoms of infection.
>  Some tapeworms can live in an infected person for over 10 years if diagnosis is not made
> and treatment is not administered.
>  *Human* tapeworms can grow up to *22.9m.*
>  Cats can get tapeworms from eating mice/ fleas.
> 
> 
> My uncle, who toured the far East and would eat anything, came back with a tapeworm that manifested a few years lager that 15 feet long.
> 
> He discovered it when he woke up and found it coming out of his _nose!_
> 
> Is that disgusting, or what?
> 
> _Bon appetite, mon amis!_​



the former very informative, the latter....too much information.....


----------



## random3434

editec said:


> *Interesting Facts:*
>  Infected persons are often unaware of the presence of adult tapeworms in their intestinal
> tract, as they may have no obvious symptoms of infection.
>  Some tapeworms can live in an infected person for over 10 years if diagnosis is not made
> and treatment is not administered.
>  *Human* tapeworms can grow up to *22.9m.*
>  Cats can get tapeworms from eating mice/ fleas.
> 
> 
> My uncle, who toured the far East and would eat anything, came back with a tapeworm that manifested a few years lager that 15 feet long.
> 
> He discovered it when he woke up and found it coming out of his _nose!_
> 
> Is that disgusting, or what?
> 
> _Bon appetite, mon amis!_​



Why, oh why, do I eat lunch at my computer?????


----------



## AllieBaba

strollingbones said:


> are you saying my cat, clark, shouldnt be drinking out of my glass?  that is just mean....*cuddles cat* *whispering* i told you about republicans....



That's exactly what I'm saying.
Ewwwww...

My Russell loves to drink out of my glass, too. She  likes tea for some reason. Of course, it's loaded with sugar and cream..


----------



## strollingbones

clark runs to me when he hears the ice clinking in the glass.....he knows we are gonna have water....he loves the ice part and gets really indigiant when you pour your drink in the pet's water dish.


----------



## strollingbones

Echo Zulu said:


> Why, oh why, do I eat lunch at my computer?????




afraid you might miss something?


----------



## random3434

strollingbones said:


> afraid you might miss something?




Eh, I like the entertainment vaule after being around 8-10 year olds.


----------



## waltky

Lucky it didn't get into her heart...





*Doctors find tapeworm larvae in woman’s spine*
_Tue, Sep 27, 2016 - Doctors have warned the public about the risks of eating raw meat and drinking tap water after parasitic tapeworms were found in a woman’s spine._


> The woman, in her 30s, who often ate sashimi and drank tap water, began experiencing severe back pain and partial paralysis in her legs, the Chinese-language Apple Daily reported.  When the woman’s symptoms worsened, she sought treatment at the Kaohsiung Chang Gung Memorial Hospital, where doctors performed a magnetic resonance imaging (MRI) scan.  Lin Tsu-kung, head of the hospital’s Department of Neurology, was quoted by the Apple Daily as saying that the MRI scan showed long irregular shapes in the woman’s lumbar spine, spreading across five vertebrae.  “We saw [her spine] was filled with objects of irregular shapes, but it was not until we operated that we discovered the objects were still moving,” he said, adding that they were shocked to discover sparganosis — a parasitic infection caused by the larvae of tapeworms.
> 
> The larvae, with the longest being about 20cm, were removed from the woman’s spine and taken to the hospital’s Department of Pathology for examination.  Lin said the woman was in the habit of drinking tap water and often ate raw tilapia, so the larvae likely entered her body orally and made their way into her spine where they damaged her nervous system, causing back pain, partial paralysis in her legs and urinary dysfunction.  Lin Jui-wei, a physician at the Department of Pathology, was quoted by the Apple Daily as saying that sparganosis is caused by the larvae of a type of parasitic tapeworm that can grow up to 10m in the human body, adding that its larvae can grow up to 30cm.
> 
> While the definitive hosts for this type of tapeworm are dogs and cats, its larvae can live in fish, snakes and humans for many years, the Apple Daily said.  Lin Jui-wei said that although the tapeworm larvae were removed, the damage to the woman’s nervous system might be permanent.  Lin Tsu-kung said people can prevent sparganosis by boiling tap or mountain spring water before drinking it and avoid eating raw meat.
> 
> Doctors find tapeworm larvae in woman’s spine - Taipei Times


----------

